# 4 stroke stored on the wrong side



## basstender10.6 (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently purchased a used 1999 evinrude 5hp 4 stroke outboard. When I bought it, I put it down on the wrong side while transporting it for about 10 minutes. Now oil is leaking everywhere inside the engine and is getting into the water. Should I drain the carberator then push fresh gas through it? Also should I pull the spark plug and put a rag on the hole, then pull the started cord to get the oil out of the cylinder? I am hoping this will not be a complicated fix..


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 20, 2012)

Usually an easy fix. If you stored it on its back (tiller handle up) then oil has leaked into the cylinder head. Pull the plugs while it is laying on its back again and let it drain for a few min. Then turn it over a few times to blow the rest out while plugs are out. She should then fire right back up after you get fuel into the cylinders again.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow.how do you know which side to lay it on while transporting it.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't forget to check the oil level and add as needed too.
Tim


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 21, 2012)

flajsh said:


> Wow.how do you know which side to lay it on while transporting it.



I believe the side with the tiller handle is usually the side you want down



earl60446 said:


> Don't forget to check the oil level and add as needed too.
> Tim



I second that motion


----------



## flajsh (Jun 21, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> flajsh said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.how do you know which side to lay it on while transporting it.
> ...


What if its not a tiller 
.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 21, 2012)

Most of the time there is a decal to show which side goes up.. If it hasn't fallen off.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help.. This weekend i will try to get the oil out of the cylinder. I assume the spark plug will have lots of oil on it, how should i clean it?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 21, 2012)

Just shoot some brake clean on the plugs. You won't have any trouble firing it up.


----------

